# Laptop Spare Parts avaliability in kolkata



## sidu_seal (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

This thread is started and dedicated for those hardware technicians who are facing problems in unavailability of spare parts required to repair and assemble laptops.

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

Please provide name and address of laptop spare parts dealers in kolkata. please inform prices also.


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 12, 2011)

I think u can call Avigyan roy.
add-111,East Sinthee Bay Lane,
DumDum,Kolkata-700036,
Mobile-9836932680
Phone-03325135046
web-www.isonixtech.webs.com


----------

